# Stoeger m3000 or Benelli Vinci



## dukenukem (Aug 26, 2012)

looking at purchasing a new semi auto mainly for dove hunting and geese the stoeger costs a fraction of what the benelli does is it worth it or should i just put up more money and get the benelli.


----------



## JMHendley (Aug 26, 2012)

think of it like this.. both can kill birds. both are inertia drive systems, but whats gonna make you squirm more? dropping a $750 stoger in the mud or dropping a $1500 benelli? i went with the stoger and i have no complaints so far, and Ive put mine through some pretty rough stuff


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 26, 2012)

buy once, cry once


----------



## levi5002 (Aug 26, 2012)

id buy a SBE2 before the vinci. just personal choice.
but both are great guns and id go w the one that fits you best...


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 26, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> id buy a SBE2 before the vinci. just personal choice.
> but both are great guns and id go w the one that fits you best...



X2  I see more sbe2 in the field for Auto's.  also they have less trouble with them than a Stoger. I know some guys that that have had their sbe2 for years.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 26, 2012)

I own 2 SBE 2's 3 Vinci's and 1 Super Vinci.  I shoot my Vinci's the most.  It's by far my favorite Benelli and I've owned a bunch of them.


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 26, 2012)

If your gonna go with one of those two options Benelli.. quality will make a difference however. I don't understand what its between two 3" options if you have the money for the Benelli and end up going with a Stoeger why not just cough up a little extra money and get the m3500?? I know some people say "well I never shoot 3.5s" but you never know when you might need to pack a little more punch.


----------



## madrabbit (Aug 26, 2012)

01Foreman400 said:


> I own 2 SBE 2's 3 Vinci's and 1 Super Vinci.  I shoot my Vinci's the most.  It's by far my favorite Benelli and I've owned a bunch of them.



Rub it in why don't ya.


----------

